# long time no speak.



## Estellaa (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, I haven't been on here in ages.
diabetes is all good and dandy.
but I'm having troubles with my weight, im not over weight or anything but I want to lose some.
and I just can't. 
I have no willpower, one day I'll be like yes I'm going to do this I buy healthy food etc next day back to old routine. I don't exercise apart from walking. 
i cant afford to go to a gym. I don't actually know what to do it wasn't getting me down but now summer is round the corner i tried last year's clothes on and they don't fit  help?


----------



## Copepod (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice to see you back Estellaa.

How about exercise with no subscription? Assuming you have a pair of trainers, then look at www.parkrun.org.uk to see if there's one convenient to you. 5km timed events, every Saturday morning at 0909 in England and Wales, 0930 in Scotland and Northern Ireland. No need to run whole way, as many people alternate walking / jogging / running. Completely free to participants.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 24, 2015)

Hiya Estellaa. Glad to hear you're in a good place with your diabetes. Walking's a great start, and running is just taking it up to the next level, and isn't expensive - great suggestion Copepod! I hate running...I'm sticking to walking. Don't forget a decent sports bra (guess why I hate running).
Good luck!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 24, 2015)

No parkruns yet in Spain, Bloden, but it's only a matter of time. You can register, print your barcode and take part when you're in UK. https://www.parkrun.com/countries/

That's one of the beauties of the parkrun family - you have a bar code and a home run, but can run anywhere you find yourself on a Saturday morning. Since the start of the year, in addition to my home run [which has just celebrated 100 runs, so there was cake, and another cake the week after, because we didn't eat it on celebration day], I've also fitted in one at Penrith before working on an overnight mountain marathon, one in Harrogate with a young friend, while her Dad took her younger sister and their Mum was ill with a cold, accompanied another young friend to her first ever junior parkrun at Whitley Bay and a full one at my home parkrun. I hope to fit in one of the South coast next weekend when I'm working there, another at Lake District over Easter weekend when meeting friends for a holiday and reach my 50th parkrun milestone when working in Cambridgeshire. 

Another cheap way of getting a bit more interest from walking / jogging / running outdoors is orienteering. Through the summer, lots of clubs run local key informal events on weekday evenings and / or weekend daytimes. Often about £1 - £2 for a map. People at registration / start will give you pointers to get you going and / or review your run over your map after you finish.

I know Beccles is north Suffolk, but there's a parkrun at Ipswich, which is attended by an orienteering friend of mine who has an insulin pump - he'd be encouraging if you wanted to make yourself known to him at either parkrun or SUFFOC or other orienteering events.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 24, 2015)

Well exercise can be anything that gets you moving and your heart rate going, and it's best if you find it fun in my experience, so running to loud music is good (although I'm not allowed to run now), but also 15 minutes of full on dancing in the privacy of your home is great, just let loose and go for it, headphones on high   Cheap, fun and a good stress relief.  skipping with a skipping rope is good fun, as is a hoola hoop (or is it hula hoop like the crisps!) and it's just like playing


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2015)

My niece started cycling a couple of years ago and now she absolutely loves it and has lost loads of weight. Or running, as suggested - there may be a local running club you could join if you don't fancy running on your own, or perhaps you could persuade a friend to run with you? It can be hard to begin with, but it doesn't take long to start feeling the benefits. Have a look at the 'C25k' - Couch to 5k - training plan:

http://www.nhs.uk/livewell/c25k/pages/couch-to-5k.aspx

Let us know how you get on Estellaa! Also, good to hear that your diabetes is under good control, well done!


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey, i dont really have the confidence to go out and run, in my area there isn't alot of places to go running.. and as for the cycling idea i cant ride a bike lol.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2015)

Estellaa - they have pavements don't they? - you don't need grass!  It is softer, I agree - but it's by no means a compulsory ingredient.

I got my husband to drive from our house and I watched the milometer to notice where half a mile way was - the corner of whatever and thingy - or the pub, shop, the house with the red door - whatever marks the place.  No way could I run that far! - so I ran till my legs hurt, stopped and leant on a gatepost to recover and then walked back when I could.

Do that every other day - every day will hurt too much, but the day after you'll manage it - and when you can manage as far as the gatepost OK, next time, the next house and so on.  Once I got to the half mile, then start running back some of the way till you can do there and back.  Then start extending it again!  Or vary your route and run in the opposite direction - whatever!  You don't need special clothes, just comfy ones - and especially comfy trainers - again no need for expensive ones, as long as they have decent padded soles, this running isn't at Mo Farrah speed!

You get hooked on achievement, it's great for you mentally let alone physically.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2015)

Or - lampposts  Run to the next lamppost, then walk to the one after, run, walk etc. Then you can step up to running two, walking one and so on. It's surprising how quickly things improve, and as TW says, a great sense of achievement  Do you have a friend who would join you so you don't feel on your own? You can encourage each other then


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 26, 2015)

no i don't, i have a dog though, been trying to take her out for like 45min walks as she is only a pup. running isn't for me im afraid never has been always struggled with it.


----------

